# Was mir zur Zeit so blüht...



## Limnos (25. Aug. 2011)

In meinem Garten sind sehr viele Wildpflanzen, d.h. keine Zuchtformen


----------



## witch127 (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was mir zur Zeit so blüht...*

... und gerade die Blüten der Wildkräuter finde ich oft so interessant! Mein Garten muss also schnell noch ein bißchen mehr verwildern... 

Die Bilder sind echt genial!


----------

